# Tifosi del Milan da prima dell'era Berlusconi



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Chi come me è tifoso del Milan da ben prima dell'arrivo di Berlusconi?


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Fatevi avanti vecchi rossoneri.


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi come me è tifoso del Milan da ben prima dell'arrivo di Berlusconi?



L'amore è sbocciato definitivamente nell'82-83.

Serie B, non so se mi spiego.

Ma forse il germe ha cominciato a mettere le radici fin dalla finale Coppa Coppe di Salonicco del 1973. Ricordi annebbiati di un bambino.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> L'amore è sbocciato definitivamente nell'82-83.
> 
> Serie B, non so se mi spiego.
> 
> Ma forse il germe ha cominciato a mettere le radici fin dalla finale Coppa Coppe di Salonicco del 1973. Ricordi annebbiati di un bambino.




Nel 73 ero troppo piccolo. 
Passione nata con Rivera e con la Stella.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

@rossonero71 dovrebbe essere dei nostri


----------



## Franz64 (10 Marzo 2022)

Seguo il Milan dal 72/73, l'anno del dramma di Verona. Seguito il Milan da abbonato anche nei 2 anni di B. Dal 73 all'86 pochissime soddisfazioni, tanta melma ingoiata


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nel 73 ero troppo piccolo.
> Passione nata con Rivera e con la Stella.



Facile cominciare a tifare quando hai appena vinto lo scudetto. 

Senti @pinopalm, forse lui ha visto pure le CC anni '60.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Seguo il Milan dal 72/73, l'anno del dramma di Verona. Seguito il Milan da abbonato anche nei 2 anni di B. Dal 73 all'86 pochissime soddisfazioni, tanta melma ingoiata



Forse solo noi "vecchi" tifosi sappiamo cosa vuol dire mangiare m... vera.


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (10 Marzo 2022)

Presente! io c’ero,
l’ho seguito per ben due volte in serie b, dai tempi di Novellino e Castagner allenatore, mi ricordo che una volta perdemmo in casa con la cavese goal di Jordan per noi e per loro Tivelli e Di Michele, poi vennero i tempi in A di Ray Wilkins e Marc hatley (goal di testa mezzo metro su Collovati nel derby) infine con Berlusconi e Arrigo Sacchi iniziò il vero divertimento, eh purtroppo son passati degli annetti…


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Facile cominciare a tifare quando hai appena vinto lo scudetto.
> 
> Senti @pinopalm, forse lui ha visto pure le CC anni '60.



Avevo solo 6-7 anni

Poi però sono rimasto sempre fedele.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Facile cominciare a tifare quando hai appena vinto lo scudetto.
> 
> Senti @pinopalm, forse lui ha visto pure le CC anni '60.




@pinopalm sei dei nostri?


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

MARO MILANISTA ha scritto:


> Presente! io c’ero,
> l’ho seguito per ben due volte in serie b, dai tempi di Novellino e Castagner allenatore, mi ricordo che una volta perdemmo in casa con la cavese goal di Jordan per noi e per loro Tivelli e Di Michele, poi vennero i tempi in A di Ray Wilkins e Marc hatley (goal di testa mezzo metro su Collovati nel derby) infine con Berlusconi e Arrigo Sacchi iniziò il vero divertimento, eh purtroppo son passati degli annetti…



Della Cavese ricordo bene anche io. Che tempi.


----------



## smallball (10 Marzo 2022)

Io sono del 1974...prima partita allo stadio Milan Bologna del 79 partita della stella


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Io sono del 1974...prima partita allo stadio Milan Bologna del 79 partita della stella



E' banale dirlo ma erano davvero altri tempi.


----------



## smallball (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Della Cavese ricordo bene anche io. Che tempi.


Milan Cavese 1-2 ero allo stadio nei popolari


----------



## ilPresidente (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi come me è tifoso del Milan da ben prima dell'arrivo di Berlusconi?



Da Maldera III


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Milan Cavese 1-2 ero allo stadio nei popolari



Ho un amico di Cava che mi rompe ancora le p...


----------



## Milancholy (10 Marzo 2022)

Mio padre mi tramandò dolcemente una simpatia incoraggiata quanto mai imposta. Mi parlò di Rivera e ad otto, nove anni mi regalò delle scarpette chiodate con la firma del suo campione, personalmente mai visto in azione. Poi gli album Panini di un Milan in Serie B (a figurine ridotte) ed il barlume di una passione sfociare insensatamente. Avellino-Milan (4-0) il primo consapevole ricordo di una partita interamente "vissuta" alla radio nella vecchia Fiat 124 fuori casa dei nonni, MIlan-Waregem... ed il ricordo dei poco credibili tentativi abortiti di "cambiare" una squadra che già avevo sin troppo radicata nel cuore.


----------



## numero 3 (10 Marzo 2022)

Eccomi, rossonero d'annata 1969...Il primo ricordo di San Siro...due giocatori..Buriani ( chissà perché...ah ah ah) e Albertosi...poi anni bui e anni d'oro..


----------



## Franz64 (10 Marzo 2022)

Il mio primo Milan era quello di Schnellinger e Rosato in difesa. Di Sabadini e Anquilletti terzini. Di Benetti mastino di centrocampo, Bigon centravanti arretrato (una specie di falso nueve). Cavallo pazzo Chiarugi "ala sinistra" e il grande Gianni da Alessandria fuoriclasse assoluto


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> Mio padre mi tramandò dolcemente una simpatia incoraggiata quanto mai imposta. Mi parlò di Rivera e ad otto, nove anni mi regalò delle scarpette chiodate con la firma del suo campione, personalmente mai visto in azione. Poi gli album Panini di un Milan in Serie B (a figurine ridotte) ed il barlume di una passione sfociare insensatamente. Avellino-Milan (4-0) il primo consapevole ricordo di una partita interamente "vissuta" alla radio nella vecchia Fiat 124 fuori casa dei nonni, MIlan-Waregem... ed il ricordo dei poco credibili tentativi abortiti di "cambiare" una squadra che già avevo sin troppo radicata nel cuore.



Ringrazia sempre tuo padre di non averti fatto juventino o interista.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (10 Marzo 2022)

Ogni tanto mi affaccio a dare un'occhiata e stavolta vedo questo topic
Prima partita vista (in tv) di cui ho memoria certa: Milan-Dundee, semifinale coppa dei campioni 1963 (poi vinta).
Le finali le ho viste tutte, mi manca solo quella del 1958 ma lì ero davvero troppo piccolo (e certo in casa non c'era la tv)


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> Ogni tanto mi affaccio a dare un'occhiata e stavolta vedo questo topic
> Prima partita vista (in tv) di cui ho memoria certa: Milan-Dundee, semifinale coppa dei campioni 1963 (poi vinta).
> Le finali le ho viste tutte, mi manca solo quella del 1958 ma lì ero davvero troppo piccolo (e certo in casa non c'era la tv)



Bentrovato. Ho aperto questo topic per ritrovare tutti i "vecchi" tifosi.
Mi sa tanto che sei il nostro decano.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bentrovato. Ho aperto questo topic per ritrovare tutti i "vecchi" tifosi.
> Mi sa tanto che sei *il nostro decano*.


No, no. Pinopalm ha avatar Gastone Bean (anni '50) che per me era solo un giocatore del Genoa (anni '60)


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

kurt hamrin rotterdam ha scritto:


> No, no. Pinopalm ha avatar Gastone Bean (anni '50) che per me era solo un giocatore del Genoa (anni '60)



Ho invitato pure @pinopalm


----------



## Mika (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi come me è tifoso del Milan da ben prima dell'arrivo di Berlusconi?


Presente: Milan-Casale il mio debutto allo stadio da bambino piccolissimo! Poi Farina. Quindi ho visto di peggio rispetto a chi ha vissuto solo dal periodo Berlusconi


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Presente: Milan-Casale il mio debutto allo staio da bambino piccolissimo! Poi Farina. Quindi ho visto di peggio rispetto a chi ha vissuto solo dal periodo Berlusconi



Classe 71. Ne abbiamo viste cose.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @rossonero71 dovrebbe essere dei nostri


Di preciso non saprei stavo in Germania ricordo che mi hanno regalato una maglia di Rivera con il classico 10, la maglia quelle con le strisce piccole, personalmente le più belle maglie.

Ma se c'è stato un attimo di preciso non lo ricordo.


----------



## Mika (10 Marzo 2022)

Milancholy ha scritto:


> *Mio padre mi tramandò dolcemente una simpatia incoraggiata quanto mai imposta*.



Anche mio padre mi ha tramandato una simpatia incoraggiata mai imposta. Settembre 1978, nasce un bambino e nella culla c'era una bandiera rossonera.
Prima foto con un pallone, avevo 2-3 anni, magliettina rossonera.
Primo giorno di asilo, magliettina rossonera.
Primo giorno di elementari: ero un convinto rossonero.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Di preciso non saprei stavo in Germania ricordo che mi hanno regalato una maglia di Rivera con il classico 10, la maglia quelle con le strisce piccole, personalmente le più belle maglie.
> 
> Ma se c'è stato un attimo di preciso non lo ricordo.



Pensa se te la davano bianconera.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Anche mio padre mi ha tramandato una simpatia incoraggiata mai imposta. Settembre 1978, nasce un bambino e nella culla c'era una bandiera rossonera.
> Prima foto con un pallone, avevo 2-3 anni, magliettina rossonera.
> Primo giorno di asilo, magliettina rossonera.
> Primo giorno di elementari: ero un convinto rossonero.



Ti è andata bene.


----------



## Mika (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Classe 71. Ne abbiamo viste cose.


L'affitto di Milanello per i matrimoni dell'epoca Farina mi ha rafforzato, vedere Elliot fare il mercato con la calcolatrice non mi butta giù.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> L'affitto di Milanello per i matrimoni dell'epoca Farina mi ha rafforzato, vedere Elliot fare il mercato con la calcolatrice non mi butta giù.



Eppure abbiamo chi si lamenta di tutto.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Presente: Milan-Casale il mio debutto allo staio da bambino piccolissimo! Poi Farina. Quindi ho visto di peggio rispetto a chi ha vissuto solo dal periodo Berlusconi


Haha guarda il nostro Mika che con quelavatar voleva farsi passare per poppante


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Haha guarda il nostro Mika che con quelavatar voleva farsi passare per poppante



@Mika in effetti..


----------



## Mika (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ti è andata bene.


Eeh, dure le elementari! Gli altri con Platini, Falcao, Rummenigge e la frasetta "Noi domani ci giochiamo lo scudetto, la tua squadra non si sa nemmeno se potrà iscriversi in campionato! Nannarananna!"

Poi dal 1988, all'etò di 9 anni, 5 anni tra asilo e primi anni di elementari, mi sono ripreso tutte le rivincite del mondo! E non ci siamo più fermati! Ma le lacrime e mio papà che mi consolava quando mi vedeva piangere perché loro avevano la magliettina di Rumenigge e Platinì e io di una rossonera senza nome e numero... mi hanno rafforzato molto. Da li ho capito che sarei stato Milanista a vita e anche mio padre lo ha capito.


----------



## Mika (10 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Haha guarda il nostro Mika che con quelavatar voleva farsi passare per poppante


Mi voglio fare sentire giovane 

E poi abbiamo la mascotte fatta dalla Warner Bross mica cavoli


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> L'amore è sbocciato definitivamente nell'82-83.
> 
> Serie B, non so se mi spiego.
> 
> Ma forse il germe ha cominciato a mettere le radici fin dalla finale Coppa Coppe di Salonicco del 1973. Ricordi annebbiati di un bambino.


Quella coppa l'ha vinta da sola William Vecchi.


----------



## Marco T. (10 Marzo 2022)

Milanista dall 1985 , Milan Waregem in Coppa Uefa, il Milan die Liedholm prima sconfitta che ha fatto veramente male. Con mio Padre seguivamo il Milan alla Radio e poi vedevamo gli Highlights. Poi dall 1988 avevamo la parabola in Germania e vedevamo di piu. 90esimo Minuto e domenica sportiva ecc. Bei tempi.


----------



## Mika (10 Marzo 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> L'amore è sbocciato definitivamente nell'82-83.
> 
> *Serie B, non so se mi spiego.*
> 
> Ma forse il germe ha cominciato a mettere le radici fin dalla finale Coppa Coppe di Salonicco del 1973. Ricordi annebbiati di un bambino.


Come dice sempre mio padre: "Siamo scesi in B per vincere la Mitropa Cup, perché una Coppa è sempre una Coppa"


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (10 Marzo 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Seguo il Milan dal 72/73, l'anno del dramma di Verona. Seguito il Milan da abbonato anche nei 2 anni di B. Dal 73 all'86 pochissime soddisfazioni, tanta melma ingoiata


Al tempo come era considerato il Milan dall'opinione pubblica? Esistevano già termini come "nobili decadute" o semplicemente non avevamo ancora quel blasone che poi ci ha consegnato Berlusconi?


----------



## Marilson (10 Marzo 2022)

avete tutti la mia piu grande stima! Mio padre non segue il calcio, il mio vicino di casa in calabria aveva vissuto molti anni a Milano. Era il 1988 e mi porto' una sciarpa del Milan e il famoso cappellino di gullit con le finte treccine. Da allora, amore a prima vista. Il Milan e' probabilmente la passione piu' grande che ho.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Come dice sempre mio padre: "Siamo scesi in B per vincere la Mitropa Cup, perché una Coppa è sempre una Coppa"


Vero. Per questo la coppa Italia non sarebbe male.


----------



## Mika (10 Marzo 2022)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Al tempo come era considerato il Milan dall'opinione pubblica? Esistevano già termini come "nobili decadute" o semplicemente non avevamo ancora quel blasone che poi ci ha consegnato Berlusconi?


Il blasone lo avevamo, nobile decaduta ancora non c'era come termine. Era un calcio diverso. Metti che la prima retrocessione è avvenuta per calcioscommesse, ma la squadra era sempre ai vertici della classifica, era ancora in parte quella della seconda stella. 

Non c'è stato il tempo per diventarlo. Stavamo direttamente fallendo. Ai tempi non si decadeva come oggi, non c'erano salvagenti. Niente soldi? Non ti iscrivi e sparisci per sempre. Niente serie D o serie C. Proprio cancellazione totale. Nobili decadute è un termine nato a fine anni 90.


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Sono contento di aver radunato - almeno in parte - i tifosi senior presenti sul forum.


----------



## Franz64 (10 Marzo 2022)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Al tempo come era considerato il Milan dall'opinione pubblica? Esistevano già termini come "nobili decadute" o semplicemente non avevamo ancora quel blasone che poi ci ha consegnato Berlusconi?


Beh, fino al '79 eravamo considerati comunque una fra le 3 grandi visti i successi italiani ed europei anni 60, la coppa coppe 73 e comunque presenza ai vertici del campionato a inizio anni 70. Dal 74 al 78 qualche guaio societario (Buticchi, Duina) e posizione in classifica non esaltanti intaccarono un po' la "nobiltà", ma poi con Liedholm arrivò lo scudetto della stella 79. Con la doppia retrocessione le cose cambiarono ovviamente e il nostro blasone subì un duro colpo, aggravato poi dalla sciagurata presidenza Farina che ci portò al quasi fallimento del 1986


----------



## gabri65 (10 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Come dice sempre mio padre: "Siamo scesi in B per vincere la Mitropa Cup, perché una Coppa è sempre una Coppa"



Diciamo che ne potevamo fare a meno, ma forse è stato un passo necessario per vincere dopo. A volte la vita è strana.

Comunque sono in grado di comprendere i sentimenti che descrivevi, anche se io ho avuto un incipit completamente differente. Mio padre assolutamente non seguiva il calcio, e non ho avuto nessuna influenza, è stata una scelta assolutamente cosciente ed autonoma.

Vedere una squadra così gloriosa essere relegata in serie B, e nonostante quello cercare di risollevarsi allestendo una squadra di ragazzetti giovanissimi (Evani, Battistini, Icardi, Tassotti, Incocciati, etc) con un calcio spregiudicato e offensivo, mi accese la fantasia, e non ho più saputo farne a meno.

Quando abbiamo cominciato a vincere veramente è stata una cosa fantastica. A volte penso, ingenuamente, di aver contribuito ai successi con la mia partecipazione emotiva.

Non è smargiasseria, perdonatemi. E' che mi aiuta a continuare a sognare.


----------



## rossonero71 (10 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sono contento di aver radunato - almeno in parte - i tifosi senior presenti sul forum.


Si ma ne mancano un bel Po, non si vogliono far scoprire


----------



## markjordan (10 Marzo 2022)

milanista da sempre , di famiglia
primo ricordo da bambino , la coppa coppe , gol di chiarugi e il completo di rivera che mi regalo' mio zio


----------



## smallball (10 Marzo 2022)

Ricordo ancora molto bene il mitico Mundialito del 1983..vidi allo stadio la vittoria 2-1 contro l'Inter


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Si ma ne mancano un bel Po, non si vogliono far scoprire



Fanno male, è un onore essere un rossonero da tanto tempo.

@KILPIN_91 leggi


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (10 Marzo 2022)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Al tempo come era considerato il Milan dall'opinione pubblica? Esistevano già termini come "nobili decadute" o semplicemente non avevamo ancora quel blasone che poi ci ha consegnato Berlusconi?


Il blasone si è formato negli anni '50 e '60 e fino alla seconda retrocessione è rimasto.
Solo per fare un esempio che mi viene in mente. 1967/68 (ritorno di Rocco), venivamo da due-tre anni brutti. Prima giornata Spal-Milan 1-4, titolo del Corriere dello Sport (di Roma, nota bene): "Signori: Sua Eccellenza il Milan"
Per inciso, il biennio 1967-1969 (Coppa Coppe, Scudetto, Coppa Campioni, Intercontinentale) per me è stato superiore a qualsiasi biennio successivo


----------



## el_gaucho (10 Marzo 2022)

Milanista dal 1984


----------



## LucACM9 (10 Marzo 2022)

Mio nonno, che ho qui di fianco, classe 1930. Credo che sia uno dei tifosi del Milan più vecchi d'Italia


----------



## Blu71 (10 Marzo 2022)

LucACM9 ha scritto:


> Mio nonno, che ho qui di fianco, classe 1930. Credo che sia uno dei tifosi del Milan più vecchi d'Italia



Fagli i complimenti da parte nostra.


----------



## gabri65 (11 Marzo 2022)

Beh, visto che siamo in tema, dedichiamo qualche secondo di devozione a colui che ha creato tutto questo, il nostro fondatore, Herbert Kilpin.


----------



## LucACM9 (11 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Fagli i complimenti da parte nostra.


La cosa bella è che è ancora abbastanza lucido nel guardare le partite. Spesso, quando non vado alle trasferte, le guardiamo assieme ed è bellissimo vederlo ancora esultare ai gol dei nostri (con 2-3 secondi di ritardo, mi spezza). Mi sarebbe piaciuto portarlo a S.Siro (non ci va dal 1988) ma ormai non credo sia più possibile..


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2022)

LucACM9 ha scritto:


> La cosa bella è che è ancora abbastanza lucido nel guardare le partite. Spesso, quando non vado alle trasferte, le guardiamo assieme ed è bellissimo vederlo ancora esultare ai gol dei nostri (con 2-3 secondi di ritardo, mi spezza). Mi sarebbe piaciuto portarlo a S.Siro (non ci va dal 1988) ma ormai non credo sia più possibile..



Sei fortunato. Goditi tuo nonno.


----------



## gabuz (11 Marzo 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Anche mio padre mi ha tramandato una simpatia incoraggiata mai imposta. Settembre 1978, nasce un bambino e nella culla c'era una bandiera rossonera.
> Prima foto con un pallone, avevo 2-3 anni, magliettina rossonera.
> Primo giorno di asilo, magliettina rossonera.
> Primo giorno di elementari: ero un convinto rossonero.


Anch'io settembre 78, ottima annata quella 
Primi ricordi abbastanza nitidi con il Barone in panchina


----------



## Emmebi (11 Marzo 2022)

Marco T. ha scritto:


> Milanista dall 1985 , Milan Waregem in Coppa Uefa, il Milan die Liedholm prima sconfitta che ha fatto veramente male. Con mio Padre seguivamo il Milan alla Radio e poi vedevamo gli Highlights. Poi dall 1988 avevamo la parabola in Germania e vedevamo di piu. 90esimo Minuto e domenica sportiva ecc. Bei tempi.


Ero a San Siro .... che rabbia! Maledetto Mutombo!


----------



## pinopalm (11 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ho invitato pure @pinopalm


Guarda la mia firma . Io ho visto pure la prima finale del Milan in Coppa dei Campioni (1958) contro il Real Madrid (che disperazione come ho piu' volte detto qui). Comunque l'anno che diventai tifoso del Milan seguendolo in TV, poi il Milan vinse lo scudetto.


----------



## Emmebi (11 Marzo 2022)

Ricordi da bambino dei campionati di metà anni 70 ... Calloni Braglia coppa italia, Braglia e Tosetto e vinceremo lo scudetto ... e invece scudetto del Toro, poi Juve Toro 51 a 50, poi finalmente il Milan di Liedholm e l'anno dopo la stella.
Prima a San Siro però solo nell'anno della B .... prima non vivevo a Milano, quindi solo 90° minuto e qualche secondo tempo in differita alla TV
Non c' era la sbruffonaggine del Milan di Berlusconi, si soffriva, ma , io almeno, mi sentivo più vicino alla squadra.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2022)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Guarda la mia firma . Io ho visto pure la prima finale del Milan in Coppa dei Campioni (1958) contro il Real Madrid (che disperazione come ho piu' volte detto qui). Comunque l'anno che diventai tifoso del Milan seguendolo in TV, poi il Milan vinse lo scudetto.




Sei stato invocato, eccoti. 

Io ho iniziato 20 anni dopo a seguire il Milan.


----------



## sampapot (11 Marzo 2022)

presente!!!! ho qualche vago ricordo dell'ultima partita di Rivera e l'esordio di Baresi!!!! concomitanti? prima partita a S. Siro un 3-2 contro i gobbi...1985??


----------



## Franz64 (11 Marzo 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> presente!!!! ho qualche vago ricordo dell'ultima partita di Rivera e l'esordio di Baresi!!!! concomitanti? prima partita a S. Siro un 3-2 contro i gobbi...1985??


No, Rivera smise l'anno della stella in una tournee all'estero, mentre Franz debuttò l'anno prima 1978 a Verona. Si, febbraio 85 3-2 contro i gobbi, dopo essere stati sotto 1-2. A dire il vero fu una delle poche partite dove ci fu una svista arbitrale a ns favore (gol del 3-3 valido) contro la rube


----------



## El picinin (11 Marzo 2022)

Eccomi,io l anno della prima retrocessione in B,ho deciso di diventare tifoso del Milan.


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Marzo 2022)

La prima partita del Milan che vidi, fu la prima finale di Champions del Milan contro il Real di Di Stefano. Non so quante imprecazioni rivolsi al povero Soldan per una papera su un tiro innocuo di Gento, mi pare. C'erano Schiaffino e Liedholm. Quello, benché non vincente in Coppa Campioni, lo ritengo uno dei migliori Milan della storia.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (11 Marzo 2022)

Bellissimo topic, un piacere leggervi....io ho vissuto tutto questo solo nei racconti di mio papa` (classe 54)


----------



## Route66 (11 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi come me è tifoso del Milan da ben prima dell'arrivo di Berlusconi?


Eccomi, appena riesco leggerò tutti i commenti dei fratelli rossoneri.
Tifoso già nella pancia della mamma prima di venir fuori nel 1966, malattia ereditata dal papà utrà milanista assiduo frequentatore di S.Siro dai tempi che furono.
Prima volta allo stadio nel 1983 Milan-Lazio 5-1 in serie B
Da qualche parte in un foglietto conservo ancora l'autografo del mio idolo d'infanzia Gianni Rivera...peccato che nel lato B ci sia quello del noto farabutto Giussi F.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Eccomi, appena riesco leggerò tutti i commenti dei fratelli rossoneri.
> Tifoso già nella pancia della mamma prima di venir fuori nel 1966, malattia ereditata dal papà utrà milanista assiduo frequentatore di S.Siro dai tempi che furono.
> Prima volta allo stadio nel 1983 Milan-Lazio 5-1 in serie B
> Da qualche parte in un foglietto conservo ancora l'autografo del mio idolo d'infanzia Gianni Rivera...peccato che nel lato B ci sia quello del noto farabutto Giussi F.



Bentrovato. Ci potrai sicuramente parlare di tanti episodi che forse i più giovani ignorano.


----------



## El picinin (11 Marzo 2022)

Io nell' 88 mi sono trasferito a Milano per lavoro,ho vissuto il più bel Milan a San Siro,tre finali di Champions allo stadio tutte vincenti


----------



## gemy (11 Marzo 2022)

innamorato dal milan dal 1968 mi viene da ridere chi critica questo milan è rimasto al Milan di Berlusconi


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Marzo 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> No, Rivera smise l'anno della stella in una tournee all'estero, mentre Franz debuttò l'anno prima 1978 a Verona. Si, febbraio 85 3-2 contro i gobbi, dopo essere stati sotto 1-2. A dire il vero fu una delle poche partite dove ci fu una svista arbitrale a ns favore (gol del 3-3 valido) contro la rube


sono nato proprio il giorno di quel Milan-Juve 3-2 con gol di pacca di Pietro Paolo


----------



## jumpy65 (11 Marzo 2022)

Tifoso del Milan da sempre, ho ricordi diciamo dal 69 quando avevo 4 anni


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (11 Marzo 2022)

sono dell'85 quindi quel periodo ho potuto viverlo solo attraverso i racconti di mio padre e lo studio della storia del Milan, che mi ha appassionato sin da bambino.


----------



## sacchino (11 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi come me è tifoso del Milan da ben prima dell'arrivo di Berlusconi?


Dai primi anni 70 in seconda elementare un mio compagno che giocava a calcio benissimo mi disse che dovevo tifare Milan perché ci giocava il giocatore più forte d' Italia tale Gianni Rivera.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Marzo 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Tifoso del Milan da sempre, ho ricordi diciamo dal 69 quando avevo 4 anni


Ti ricordi Leeds - Milan ?


----------



## unbreakable (11 Marzo 2022)

io sonoclasse 83, il topic è prima di berlusconi , quindi posso leggere questo topic interessantissimo..mio padre rossonero da sempre classe 53 , lui si è innamorato del milan quando ha sentito alla radio vincere la prima coppa campioni : PRIMA SQUADRA IN ITALIA a riuscirci (perdonatemi il caps lock ma ci stava)


----------



## folletto (11 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi come me è tifoso del Milan da ben prima dell'arrivo di Berlusconi?


Presente!
Ricordo abbastanza bene la sconfitta a Verona nel 1973, lo scudetto del 79, la B


----------



## jumpy65 (11 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ti ricordi Leeds - Milan ?


Anche Magdeburgo Milan purtroppo l'anno dopo


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Presente!
> Ricordo abbastanza bene la sconfitta a Verona nel 1973, lo scudetto del 79, la B



Per Verona 73 ero troppo piccolo. Lo Scudetto 79 lo ricordo invece.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2022)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> io sonoclasse 83, il topic è prima di berlusconi , quindi posso leggere questo topic interessantissimo..mio padre rossonero da sempre classe 53 , lui si è innamorato del milan quando ha sentito alla radio vincere la prima coppa campioni : PRIMA SQUADRA IN ITALIA a riuscirci (perdonatemi il caps lock ma ci stava)



Questo topic è per noi tifosi senior ma serve anche per i più giovani.


----------



## pinopalm (11 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> La prima partita del Milan che vidi, fu la prima finale di Champions del Milan contro il Real di Di Stefano. Non so quante imprecazioni rivolsi al povero Soldan per una papera su un tiro innocuo di Gento, mi pare. C'erano Schiaffino e Liedholm. Quello, benché non vincente in Coppa Campioni, lo ritengo uno dei migliori Milan della storia.


Allora siamo praticamente coetanei! No, Gento segno' il goal del 3 a 2 nei tempi supplementari. Soldan fece la papera sul 2 a 1 per noi praticamente all'ultimo minuto dei tempi regolamentari ed era il portiere di riserva. Che delusione quella!


----------



## folletto (11 Marzo 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Il mio primo Milan era quello di Schnellinger e Rosato in difesa. Di Sabadini e Anquilletti terzini. Di Benetti mastino di centrocampo, Bigon centravanti arretrato (una specie di falso nueve). Cavallo pazzo Chiarugi "ala sinistra" e il grande Gianni da Alessandria fuoriclasse assoluto


Cavolo, me lo ricordo anche io Bigon con la 9 (mi pare la maglia avesse bande rossonere molto sottili), porca miseria quanto siamo vecchi


----------



## pinopalm (11 Marzo 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Eccomi, appena riesco leggerò tutti i commenti dei fratelli rossoneri.
> Tifoso già nella pancia della mamma prima di venir fuori nel 1966, malattia ereditata dal papà utrà milanista assiduo frequentatore di S.Siro dai tempi che furono.
> Prima volta allo stadio nel 1983 Milan-Lazio 5-1 in serie B
> Da qualche parte in un foglietto conservo ancora l'autografo del mio idolo d'infanzia Gianni Rivera...peccato che nel lato B ci sia quello del noto farabutto Giussi F.


Adesso capisco il tuo avatar che e' quindi legato al tuo anno di nascita. No, perché io ci abito molto vicino (un paio di chilometri, nella parte iniziale a Chicago) alla Route 66 e ci vado molto spesso perche' ci sono i supermecati dove faccio la spesa. Ma conosco anche la parte finale essendo andato molte volte, per ragioni di lavoro, all'hotel La Fonda in Santa Fe (Nuovo Messico) che e' dove termina la Route 66. Fine OT.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Marzo 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Cavolo, me lo ricordo anche io Bigon con la 9 (mi pare la maglia avesse bande rossonere molto sottili), porca miseria quanto siamo vecchi


Tranquillo le donne dicono che con l'età in uomo diventa più interessante, anche quelle più giovani. Quindi su con la vita


----------



## Franz64 (11 Marzo 2022)

Mi sono ricordato la prima partita a San Siro con mio padre interista (eh si, non ci è riuscito ) con l'aiuto di un noto sito-almanacco rossonero: Milan-Dinamo Zagabria di Coppa delle Coppe 73/74 sedicesimi di finale a settembre. Vittoria 3-1 con doppietta di Bigon e gol di Chiarugi. Al gol degli Jugoslavi (eh si, non esisteva la Croazia) mi ricordo che dietro di me un tifoso disse che quel gol valeva doppio e io bambino e inesperto non capivo...."papà, ma quindi siamo 3-2?"


----------



## morokan (11 Marzo 2022)

sono del 62, la prima maglia, di Gianni Rivera, il 10 presa a 5 anni......fate un pò i conti...


----------



## jumpy65 (11 Marzo 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Mi sono ricordato la prima partita a San Siro con mio padre interista (eh si, non ci è riuscito ) con l'aiuto di un noto sito-almanacco rossonero: Milan-Dinamo Zagabria di Coppa delle Coppe 73/74 sedicesimi di finale a settembre. Vittoria 3-1 con doppietta di Bigon e gol di Chiarugi. Al gol degli Jugoslavi (eh si, non esisteva la Croazia) mi ricordo che dietro di me un tifoso disse che quel gol valeva doppio e io bambino e inesperto non capivo...."papà, ma quindi siamo 3-2?"


 chiarugi il mio idolo dell'epoca


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Marzo 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> chiarugi il mio idolo dell'epoca


Faceva gol direttamente da calcio d'angolo.


----------



## rossonero71 (11 Marzo 2022)

morokan ha scritto:


> sono del 62, la prima maglia, di Gianni Rivera, il 10 presa a 5 anni......fate un pò i conti...


La maglia di Rivera era molto gettonata


----------



## morokan (11 Marzo 2022)

mia madre aveva la foto di Rivera nel portafoglio....mio padre da fiorentino, tollerava per amore del figlio!!!


----------



## Rivera10 (11 Marzo 2022)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Allora siamo praticamente coetanei! No, Gento segno' il goal del 3 a 2 nei tempi supplementari. Soldan fece la papera sul 2 a 1 per noi praticamente all'ultimo minuto dei tempi regolamentari ed era il portiere di riserva. Che delusione quella!



Già, bravo pino. I ricordi ormai sbiadiscono con il tempo ma l' orgoglio di aver visto giocare alla pari quella meravigliosa squadra con il Real di Don Di Stefano non andrà mai via...


----------



## egidiopersempre (11 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi come me è tifoso del Milan da ben prima dell'arrivo di Berlusconi?


presente, classe '65. Mio padre non era tifoso, quindi il milan l'ho visto dal vivo la prima volta qua a Bergamo il 31 dicembre 1977:
Atalanta - Milan 1-1 con gol di Rivera per il Milan e per l'Atalanta della buonanima di Bertuzzo.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2022)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> presente, classe '65. Mio padre non era tifoso, quindi il milan l'ho visto dal vivo la prima volta qua a Bergamo il 31 dicembre 1977:
> Atalanta - Milan 1-1 con gol di Rivera per il Milan e per l'Atalanta della buonanima di Bertuzzo.



Bentrovato. Io classe 71. Di Rivera ricordo poco.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2022)

morokan ha scritto:


> mia madre aveva la foto di Rivera nel portafoglio....mio padre da fiorentino, tollerava per amore del figlio!!!



Grande tua madre


----------



## sampapot (11 Marzo 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> No, Rivera smise l'anno della stella in una tournee all'estero, mentre Franz debuttò l'anno prima 1978 a Verona. Si, febbraio 85 3-2 contro i gobbi, dopo essere stati sotto 1-2. A dire il vero fu una delle poche partite dove ci fu una svista arbitrale a ns favore (gol del 3-3 valido) contro la rube


allora li vidi giocare entrambi in un'amichevole a Ferrara con la SPAL...ero con mio padre, ma ahimè...non posso più chiedergli niente....naturalmente fu lui a trasmettermi la passione per questa maglia


----------



## Blu71 (11 Marzo 2022)

gemy ha scritto:


> innamorato dal milan dal 1968 mi viene da ridere chi critica questo milan è rimasto al Milan di Berlusconi



Il Milan ha fatto grandi cose prima di Berlusconi e continuerà a farle anche senza di lui.


----------



## Route66 (11 Marzo 2022)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Adesso capisco il tuo avatar che e' quindi legato al tuo anno di nascita. No, perché io ci abito molto vicino (un paio di chilometri, nella parte iniziale a Chicago) alla Route 66 e ci vado molto spesso perche' ci sono i supermecati dove faccio la spesa. Ma conosco anche la parte finale essendo andato molte volte, per ragioni di lavoro, all'hotel La Fonda in Santa Fe (Nuovo Messico) che e' dove termina la Route 66. Fine OT.


Grande!!!
E si purtroppo il 66 è proprio l'anno di nascita  ma la Route 66 è uno dei tanti sogni nel cassetto che ho fin da ragazzo.
Se un giorno riuscissi a coronare il mio sogno ti contatterò assolutamente!!
Forza Milan!
Fine O.T.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

Coraggio tifosi senior, fatevi avanti.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha fatto grandi cose prima di Berlusconi e continuerà a farle anche senza di lui.



Siamo un club baciato dal Dio del calcio. Nella nostra storia siamo caduti e poi risorti più forti di prima.Noi ci saremo sempre!!!


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

Rivera10 ha scritto:


> Siamo un club baciato dal Dio del calcio. Nella nostra storia siamo caduti e poi risorti più forti di prima.Noi ci saremo sempre!!!



Per questo abbiamo tanti nemici.


----------



## wildfrank (12 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Coraggio tifosi senior, fatevi avanti.


Ok, io sono innamorato del rossonero dal 69'. Ricordo ancora distintamente Milan-Ajax e che '"lasciai" la partita sul 3 a 1, perché allora, dopo carosello si faceva la nanna, ed era già tardi....


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Ok, io sono innamorato del rossonero dal 69'. Ricordo ancora distintamente Milan-Ajax e che '"lasciai" la partita sul 3 a 1, perché allora, dopo carosello si faceva la nanna, ed era già tardi....



Bentrovato anche a te.


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per questo abbiamo tanti nemici.



Tanti nemici, tanto onore!


----------



## wildfrank (12 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bentrovato anche a te.


Il badge del Paron con le coppe in braccio...ai quei tempi avevo fatto la mia scelta...mamma mia, quanto tempo è passato!


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2022)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Il badge del Paron con le coppe in braccio...ai quei tempi avevo fatto la mia scelta...mamma mia, quanto tempo è passato!



Per Rocco sono troppo “giovane”. Dalla Stella in su ci sono pure io.


----------



## jumpy65 (12 Marzo 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> No, Rivera smise l'anno della stella in una tournee all'estero, mentre Franz debuttò l'anno prima 1978 a Verona. Si, febbraio 85 3-2 contro i gobbi, dopo essere stati sotto 1-2. A dire il vero fu una delle poche partite dove ci fu una svista arbitrale a ns favore (gol del 3-3 valido) contro la rube


 Io ricordo l'esordio di Franco Baresi alla radio con mio papà. Era il 77. Poco dopo, nel novembre 77, purtroppo mio papà mi ha lasciato. Forse era coppa italia. Quell'anno comunque ha fatto solo qualche apparizione il nostro capitano. L'anno dopo fu quello della stella con Baresi titolare. Ultimo di Rivera e anche Liedholm andò a Roma.


----------



## Franz64 (12 Marzo 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> Io ricordo l'esordio di Franco Baresi alla radio con mio papà. Era il 77. Poco dopo, nel novembre 77, purtroppo mio papà mi ha lasciato. Forse era coppa italia. Quell'anno comunque ha fatto solo qualche apparizione il nostro capitano. L'anno dopo fu quello della stella con Baresi titolare. Ultimo di Rivera e anche Liedholm andò a Roma.


Franco Baresi esordì in una partita ufficiale del Milan il 23 aprile 1978 a Verona in campionato. Prima di quella partita non ci furono altre sfide ufficiali, nemmeno in coppa Italia, visto che il Milan giocò il torneo solo nelle fasi finali dall'8 maggio (2 presenze di Baresi). Quindi nel 1977, prima di novembre ha giocato solo 2 amichevoli pre campionato: il 31 agosto Brescia Milan, ed il 6 ottobre Soncino Milan.

Su Baresi so tutto (vedi mio nick), è il mio idolo rossonero, sono cresciuto milanista con lui, anche se Rivera fu il primo, ma Franco è stato un mito, è venuto 2 volte in B con noi, ha sempre dato il 100% in ogni partita, un guerriero assoluto.


----------



## jumpy65 (12 Marzo 2022)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Franco Baresi esordì in una partita ufficiale del Milan il 23 aprile 1978 a Verona in campionato. Prima di quella partita non ci furono altre sfide ufficiali, nemmeno in coppa Italia, visto che il Milan giocò il torneo solo nelle fasi finali dall'8 maggio (2 presenze di Baresi). Quindi nel 1977, prima di novembre ha giocato solo 2 amichevoli pre campionato: il 31 agosto Brescia Milan, ed il 6 ottobre Soncino Milan.
> 
> Su Baresi so tutto (vedi mio nick), è il mio idolo rossonero, sono cresciuto milanista con lui, anche se Rivera fu il primo, ma Franco è stato un mito, è venuto 2 volte in B con noi, ha sempre dato il 100% in ogni partita, un guerriero assoluto.


allora sarà stata una delle amichevoli ho memoria a flash ma ricordo di aver chiesto a mio papà chi fosse.


----------



## David Gilmour (12 Marzo 2022)

Io sono un classe '82, seguo questa discussione con molto interesse. I miei primi ricordi sono del Milan di Sacchi, ricordo di essere scappato a letto piangendo da bambino dopo una sconfitta 1-0 col Real Madrid. Mio padre cercava di convincermi che il Milan era passato lo stesso ma io non volevo sentire ragioni: una sconfitta era una sconfitta. Direi che erano gli ottavi dell'88/89.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Marzo 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Io sono un classe '82, seguo questa discussione con molto interesse. I miei primi ricordi sono del Milan di Sacchi, ricordo di essere scappato a letto piangendo da bambino dopo una sconfitta 1-0 col Real Madrid. Mio padre cercava di convincermi che il Milan era passato lo stesso ma io non volevo sentire ragioni: una sconfitta era una sconfitta. Direi che erano gli ottavi dell'88/89.



Bentrovato anche a te. Questo topic vuole proprio tenere vivi i ricordi di noi senior.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Marzo 2022)

Il Milan della Stella:


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

Chi se lo ricorda?


----------



## rossonero71 (15 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi se lo ricorda?


Ha preso la scala per salire su Collovati in un derby.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Ha preso la scala per salire su Collovati in un derby.


----------



## folletto (15 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi se lo ricorda?


Beh, Attila è quasi recente per noi vecchietti


----------



## gabri65 (15 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi se lo ricorda?



Dopo Blisset, ci siamo cag*ati addosso per un altro centravanti inglese.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Marzo 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Beh, Attila è quasi recente per noi vecchietti



Per i giovani è preistoria


----------



## Blu71 (17 Marzo 2022)

Albertosi


----------



## Mika (17 Marzo 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi se lo ricorda?


Il mio idolo da bambino dopo Baresi


----------



## Blu71 (27 Marzo 2022)

Circa 40 anni fa…


----------



## Blu71 (29 Marzo 2022)

Ray Wilkins​


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2022)

Per i veri senior:


----------



## sampapot (1 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi se lo ricorda?


io!!!! fece un golasso in un derby.... di testa....fece gol dal dischetto sovrastando Collovati


----------



## sampapot (1 Aprile 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Dopo Blisset, ci siamo cag*ati addosso per un altro centravanti inglese.


mamma mia ...Luther Blisset...che pietà...riuscì a sbagliare un gol davanti alla porta a circa 1,5-2 metri, calciando a lato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Aprile 2022)

L'unico topic dove posso sentirmi un ragazzino imberbe! Ci entrerò più spesso!


----------



## folletto (1 Aprile 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> mamma mia ...Luther Blisset...che pietà...riuscì a sbagliare un gol davanti alla porta a circa 1,5-2 metri, calciando a lato


Blisset fu preso praticamente per sbaglio; gli osservatori del Milan erano andati a vedere un altro giocatore (che era quello forte) del Watford (mi pare) e quel giorno Blisset stranamente fece un partitone con 2 o 3 gol. E fu così che presero Blisset……..pensa te


----------



## MARO MILANISTA (1 Aprile 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Blisset fu preso praticamente per sbaglio; gli osservatori del Milan erano andati a vedere un altro giocatore (che era quello forte) del Watford (mi pare) e quel giorno Blisset stranamente fece un partitone con 2 o 3 gol. E fu così che presero Blisset……..pensa te


eh Blisset non ci sono più i bidoni di una volta!
Quella squadra comunque non era un granché, a parte qualche giocatore (Baresi, tassotti, galli, poi tanti mezzi giocatori tipo icardi incocciati battistini ecc)


----------



## El picinin (1 Aprile 2022)

Chi ricorda Ottorino Pilotti,a me piaceva un casino.


----------



## El picinin (1 Aprile 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Chi ricorda Ottorino Piotti,a me piaceva un casino.


----------



## rossonero71 (1 Aprile 2022)

Portiere molto molto bravo in tutti i fondamentali.


----------



## folletto (1 Aprile 2022)

El picinin ha scritto:


> Chi ricorda Ottorino Pilotti,a me piaceva un casino.



Beh non era male come portiere, ha fatto anche la B con noi se non sbaglio


----------



## pinopalm (1 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Per i veri senior:


Blu, 
tu ci puoi credere che questa partita la RAI non la trasmise in diretta, quando praticamente per tutte le altre finali lo avevano fatto? Per esempio mi ricordo le due precedenti vinte dal Benfica (contro Barcellona prima e Real Madrid l'anno dopo). Per questo mi rimase impresso il commento di Rocco quando nelle semifinali ci tocco' lo scozzese Dundee a cui Altafini segno' quattro goals nella partita di ritorno vinta 5 a 1. Dopo il sorteggio Rocco disse che avrebbe preferito incontrare il Benfica nelle semifinali; lui era uno che era sicuro del fatto suo. Quindi mi tocco' aspettare il giorno dopo quando mandarono la finale di Wembley in registrata, ovviamente a quel punto si sapeva già' tutto.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Aprile 2022)

pinopalm ha scritto:


> Blu,
> tu ci puoi credere che questa partita la RAI non la trasmise in diretta, quando praticamente per tutte le altre finali lo avevano fatto? Per esempio mi ricordo le due precedenti vinte dal Benfica (contro Barcellona prima e Real Madrid l'anno dopo). Per questo mi rimase impresso il commento di Rocco quando nelle semifinali ci tocco' lo scozzese Dundee a cui Altafini segno' quattro goals nella partita di ritorno vinta 5 a 1. Dopo il sorteggio Rocco disse che avrebbe preferito incontrare il Benfica nelle semifinali; lui era uno che era sicuro del fatto suo. Quindi mi tocco' aspettare il giorno dopo quando mandarono la finale di Wembley in registrata, ovviamente a quel punto si sapeva già' tutto.



Grazie per aver riportato tale episodio. Lo spirito di del topic è proprio questo.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Aprile 2022)

Buriani


----------



## El picinin (12 Aprile 2022)

Grande Ruben


----------



## Lineker10 (12 Aprile 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> chiarugi il mio idolo dell'epoca


Io l'ho avuto come allenatore da bambino pensa te 

Anche mio padre mi diceva che era fortissimo.

Ero piccolo, ma me lo ricordo simpatico davvero, scherzava sempre e prendeva in giro tutti. A noi bambini divertiva un casino quando veniva. Faceva le sfide a palleggi e le vinceva tutte.

C'era a volte anche Kurt Hamrin ad allenare, che per mio padre era un dio proprio. Per me era un vecchio signore gentile che parlava poco  Lui me lo ricordo meno, piu che altro per l'aura da leggenda vivente che aveva, per come ne parlavano tutti.


----------



## morokan (12 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Buriani


pensa ho una foto con lui di 3 anni fa, prima di andare in pensione, faceva sempre un giretto con il nipote presso l'azienda che seguivo a Portomaggiore (FE) e mi raccontò bene come fu trattato dal Napoli....oltre a parlare di mercato Milan


----------



## morokan (12 Aprile 2022)

vi ricordate l'entrata assassina di Tardelli su Rivera, al fischio di inizio di un Rubentus - MIlan?


----------



## morokan (12 Aprile 2022)

Rubens Buriani un paio di anni fa


----------



## Rivera10 (12 Aprile 2022)

morokan ha scritto:


> vi ricordate l'entrata assassina di Tardelli su Rivera, al fischio di inizio di un Rubentus - MIlan?



Eccome. Battuta noi palla a centrocampo Tardelli entra da vigliacco su Rivera. Nemmeno l' ammonizione per il vigliacco.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Aprile 2022)

Benetti


----------



## Franz64 (12 Aprile 2022)

Che roccia Benetti, che giocatore, faceva per 2 a centrocampo. Aveva anche una bella stecca da fuori


----------



## wildfrank (12 Aprile 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Portiere molto molto bravo in tutti i fondamentali.


Bravo ma emotivo. Soffriva un po' i big match.


----------



## __king george__ (12 Aprile 2022)

beh devo dire che in questo topic con i miei 41 anni non mi sento piu cosi vecchio


----------



## Blu71 (12 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> beh devo dire che in questo topic con i miei 41 anni non mi sento piu cosi vecchio



Puoi sempre consultarlo per apprendere qualcosa


----------



## __king george__ (12 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Puoi sempre consultarlo per apprendere qualcosa


non credevo ci fosse anche un preberlusconi in effetti  

scherzo ovviamente..ma forse nemmeno tanto


----------



## Blu71 (12 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non credevo ci fosse anche un preberlusconi in effetti
> 
> scherzo ovviamente..ma forse nemmeno tanto



Una ragione in più per studiare


----------



## El picinin (13 Aprile 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non credevo ci fosse anche un preberlusconi in effetti
> 
> scherzo ovviamente..ma forse nemmeno tanto


 eccome se esiste,e forse e la parte più affascinante.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Aprile 2022)

Poteva mancare lui?


----------



## rossonero71 (13 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Poteva mancare lui?
> Vedi l'allegato 2069


Capello è invecchiato comunque molto molto bene, ha 76 anni sembra più vecchio Sacchi


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2022)




----------



## morokan (3 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2191


mi viene in mente il Piscinin.....quando in allenamento, lui, 16enne....gli grida allora la passi quella palla????


----------



## David Gilmour (3 Maggio 2022)

morokan ha scritto:


> mi viene in mente il Piscinin.....quando in allenamento, lui, 16enne....gli grida allora la passi quella palla????


Baresi si rivolse così a Rivera?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2022)




----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2022)

Non ho ovviamente ricordi del pre-Berlusconi essendo dell’89 però mio padre tifa Milan dal ‘62 (primo scudetto di Rivera). Ricorda la finale a Wembley dell’anno dopo e del fatto che a quei tempi i ragazzini erano milanisti o interisti (rivalità Rivera-Mazzola). Il suo idolo era ovviamente Gianni, però mi parla sempre di Chiarugi e dei gol clamorosamente falliti da Calloni. Un incubo al pari di Blisset. Anche se quello più incredibile fa sbagliato da Pierino Prati, sulla linea di porta. Non so se qualcuno ne abbia memoria.


----------



## morokan (3 Maggio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Baresi si rivolse così a Rivera?


si in allenamento, e Rivera si girò verso Bigon e gli disse....però...carattere il cino


----------



## morokan (3 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2193
> Vedi l'allegato 2194


il mitico ragno nero......fece una buona carriera in G;B anche il figlio


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2022)




----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi come me è tifoso del Milan da ben prima dell'arrivo di Berlusconi?


Non ero quasi nato..
Sono dell'84.. Sono stato interista fino al 90 poi ho visto la finale di CL col benfica e mi sono innamorato del Milan x sempre


----------



## pazzomania (3 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sono dell'84.. *Sono stato interista fino al 90* poi ho visto la finale di CL col benfica e mi sono innamorato del Milan x sempre


Fingerò di non aver letto.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ero quasi nato..
> Sono dell'84.. *Sono stato interista fino al 90 *poi ho visto la finale di CL col benfica e mi sono innamorato del Milan x sempre



Hai già espiato la tue pene allora


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fingerò di non aver letto.




È stato sincero, quindi deve essere apprezzato.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ero quasi nato..
> Sono dell'84.. Sono stato interista fino al 90 poi ho visto la finale di CL col benfica e mi sono innamorato del Milan x sempre


Madonna Santa. Un’infanzia tristissima…


----------



## folletto (3 Maggio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non ho ovviamente ricordi del pre-Berlusconi essendo dell’89 però mio padre tifa Milan dal ‘62 (primo scudetto di Rivera). Ricorda la finale a Wembley dell’anno dopo e del fatto che a quei tempi i ragazzini erano milanisti o interisti (rivalità Rivera-Mazzola). Il suo idolo era ovviamente Gianni, però mi parla sempre di Chiarugi e dei gol clamorosamente falliti da Calloni. Un incubo al pari di Blisset. Anche se quello più incredibile fa sbagliato da Pierino Prati, sulla linea di porta. Non so se qualcuno ne abbia memoria.


Io ne ricordo uno pazzesco sbagliato da Chiodi in coppa (mi pare col Man City), dalla linea di porta prese la traversa. Match visto in TV che era in bianco e nero…..e sì so vecchio, chissà se arriverò vivo al 22/5


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Fingerò di non aver letto.


C'è da dire che sono nato in una famiglia dove il calcio fregava zero.. Mio papà manco tifava (lui era un milanista berlusconiano) quindi seguivo poco.. Ma mi piaceva un casino Zenga quindi diciamo che per quel poco che guardavo mi piaceva lui..
Poi mi ricordo sta finale di coppa col benfica e quel gol meraviglioso di Rijkaard su imbeccata di mvb.. È stato un colpo di fulmine.. Da lì in poi c'è stato solo il Milan..
La roba buffa è che per me le melme sono il peggio del peggio, li detesto più dei gobbi


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che sono nato in una famiglia dove il calcio fregava zero.. Mio papà manco tifava (lui era un milanista berlusconiano) quindi seguivo poco.. Ma mi piaceva un casino Zenga quindi diciamo che per quel poco che guardavo mi piaceva lui..
> Poi mi ricordo sta finale di coppa col benfica e quel gol meraviglioso di Rijkaard su imbeccata di mvb.. È stato un colpo di fulmine.. Da lì in poi c'è stato solo il Milan..
> *La roba buffa è che per me le melme sono il peggio del peggio, li detesto più dei gobbi*



I tifosi juventini sanno che il loro Club è disonesto alla luce del sole, le m… sono dei finti onesti.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Maggio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che sono nato in una famiglia dove il calcio fregava zero.. Mio papà manco tifava (lui era un milanista berlusconiano) quindi seguivo poco.. Ma mi piaceva un casino Zenga quindi diciamo che per quel poco che guardavo mi piaceva lui..
> Poi mi ricordo sta finale di coppa col benfica e quel gol meraviglioso di Rijkaard su imbeccata di mvb.. È stato un colpo di fulmine.. Da lì in poi c'è stato solo il Milan..
> La roba buffa è che per me le melme sono il peggio del peggio, li detesto più dei gobbi



Tranquillo.
Ho uno zio che è stato interista fino al 87, poi Milanista fino al 2008 (abbonato pure al secondo rosso ), ora tifa sia Inter che Milan.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Maggio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Tranquillo.
> Ho uno zio che è stato interista fino al 87, poi Milanista fino al 2008, *ora tifa sia Inter che Milan.*



Furbo, quest’anno vince comunque lo scudetto


----------



## rossonero71 (3 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2193
> Vedi l'allegato 2194


Ma quanto si alza da terra? E poi un portiere dovrebbe sempre vestire di nero


----------



## Gunnar67 (3 Maggio 2022)

Io sono del 67. Primo scudetto visto da ragazzino a San Siro (12 anni) 1978-79. Giocava Rivera. Quel'anno esordí Franco Baresi. Poi ci fu il crollo. Andavo a vedere il Milan anche in B. Ho vissuto la rinascita con Berlusconi davvero come un risorgimento e riscatto (primo scudetto nel 1987-88). Ecco perché ho perdonato a B anche gli ultimi anni di decadenza. Con le emozioni che mi ha dato rispetto alla m che ero stato abituato a mangiare tra il 1980 e il 1987, gli anni delle medie e del liceo, quando sei tifoso sfegatato e soffri ogni sconfitta, poi gli ho perdonato tutto.


----------



## Aldo Boffi (5 Maggio 2022)

Sono del 1958: prima partita a S.
Siro Milan - Bologna 1964, con papà, grande milanista. Da lì è stato amore per questi magici colori.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Maggio 2022)




----------



## rossonero71 (5 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2206


Guarda com'erano belle queste maglie....


----------



## Blu71 (5 Maggio 2022)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> Guarda com'erano belle queste maglie....



Dirò sicuramente una cosa anacronistica ma a me gli sponsor sulle maglie non piacciono proprio.


----------



## rossonero71 (5 Maggio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dirò sicuramente una cosa anacronistica ma a me gli sponsor sulle maglie non piacciono proprio.


Si in genere le maglie senza sponsor sono più belle ma tu guarda questa maglia anche con lo sponsor.


----------



## morokan (6 Maggio 2022)

io non ho visto il Gre-No-Li, sono del 62, ma ricordo mio padre, tifoso della Fiorentina, ma con una costola Milanista, quando parlava di loro tre, aveva gli occhi lucidi.....3 cose lo avevano fatto innamorare nel calcio, questi 3, pelè, e la grande Ungheria


----------



## Route66 (6 Maggio 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> Io sono del 67. Primo scudetto visto da ragazzino a San Siro (12 anni) 1978-79. Giocava Rivera. Quel'anno esordí Franco Baresi. Poi ci fu il crollo. Andavo a vedere il Milan anche in B. Ho vissuto la rinascita con Berlusconi davvero come un risorgimento e riscatto (primo scudetto nel 1987-88). Ecco perché ho perdonato a B anche gli ultimi anni di decadenza. *Con le emozioni che mi ha dato rispetto alla m che ero stato abituato a mangiare tra il 1980 e il 1987, gli anni delle medie e del liceo, quando sei tifoso sfegatato e soffri ogni sconfitta, poi gli ho perdonato tutto*.


Ho vissuto le tue stesse esperienze pur essendo molto più givane di te(sono del 66...   ), terribili gli anni delle superiori in altalena tra la A e la B ma poi quando arrivo al Milano nel novembre del 1986 come CC il Milan è già di Silvio e in quei mesi si respira un'aria diversa, di grande attesa e di grandi progetti....
Nel '87 vado a vedermi le partite del mitico Mundialito per Club tra le quali Milan-Porto e mi gusto dal primo anello(aggratis...) la visione del prossimo acquisto rossonero Franck Rijkaard.
Da li in poi con lo scudetto vinto nel '88 sul mio Lago(entro di sfondone alla stadio di Como direttamente da dietro la porta dove si scalda il Milan e mi trovo davanti Gullit, MVB, Baresi, Maldini e Giovanni Galli tutti li a 2 metri!!)è l'inizio di una fantastica avventura!!


----------



## Blu71 (6 Luglio 2022)

Milan 82-83


----------



## folletto (6 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Milan 82-83
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 2630


I capelli del Tasso


----------



## Blu71 (6 Luglio 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> I capelli del Tasso


----------



## egidiopersempre (6 Luglio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Chi se lo ricorda?


ero militare in alto adige nel 1985 ... ho visto lui e wilkins a distanza di pochi metri in un campetto dove poi abbiamo fatto una amichevole con una rappresentativa locale durante la preparazione


----------

